# Keine Ahnung von IFrame



## bigfella (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab nen HP-Entwurf mit Photoshop erstellt.
Gesliced auch mit ImageReady animiert und hochgeladen.
bigfella homepage 

In den großen Kasten möchte ich jetzt was reinschreiben.
Meine HP bastel ich mit Frontpage.
Problem:
Wenn ich nun auf den kasten was hinschreiben will, löschte es den gesliceden großen Kasten.

Deshalb hab ich das Forum schon mal etwas durchsucht nach Lösungen.
Öfter wurden mir "IFrames" empfohlen.
Leider hab ich absolut NULL Ahnung davon.
Wie ich sowas erstell und vor allem wo?!

Bitte helft mir... Denn dieses Problem hindert mich daran endlich ne komplette Seite mit PS fertigzustellen.

Bin über jeden Beitrag sehr dankbar.
THx


----------



## Avariel (5. Februar 2004)

Das hier hilft hoffentlich: >>Link


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Februar 2004)

Zu
http://people.freenet.de/bigfella/ 
P.S.:

RICHTIG:
Infos, Teams

FALSCH:
Team's und Info's


----------



## zirag (5. Februar 2004)

Also wenn deine Page aus einzelnen Bildern besteht und du Frontpage 2003 hast ( ich weiss nicht ob es diese Funktion auch in einer früheren Vers. gab ) dann mach eine neue Ebene und darauf dann dein iFrame 

mach ich auch so 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Vaio82 (7. Februar 2004)

bigfella,

wenn Du PHP auf Deinem Space "hast", dann könnte Dir DAS  eine sehr nützliche Hilfe sein...


----------

